# gym exercise intensifies DR/DP?



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have been going to the gym quite often recently but I am noticing that after a tough exercise that my brain becomes so heavy especially when the blood moves quickly to the brain. This increases my derealisation and depersonlisation. Can anyone relate? Do you think that we need more rest/meditation? Everyone who recovered recommended exercise but exercise is really making things hard!

Cheers!

Hopeful


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

How do you exercise? What i've discovered is that excersise involving rapid movements makes DP symptoms worse for me (never inducing them though if they're not already there). On the other hand, slow and deliberate training actually seems to put me more in my body. And overtraining is always bad.

Also, to me yoga seems like a more reasonable way than meditation. Never practiced it but i've noticed how certain body positions make me feel better. For instance, when doing (or rather struggling to do) one-arm push-ups with the other arm resting on a bench, being in the "low" position literally removed my DP for a while several times.


----------

